# Graphic tablet



## wodi (16. August 2007)

Hallo ich hab mal ne Frage wer kennt sich mit Graphic tablet´s aus. 

Welche würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## chmee (16. August 2007)

Ich kenne mich nicht so gut aus, da ich nur das Billigteil von Aiptek habe.
Durfte aber schon am Wacom arbeiten. Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.

Wacom ist das Richtmaß. Deren Patentschutz ist abgelaufen, heisst also,
die ersten Tablets nach Wacom-Prinzip aus China sind schon auf dem Markt.

Zum Aiptek folgende Kritik: Das Gerät scheint im 2,4GHz-Bereich zu arbeiten,
ist also kaum nutzbar, wenn WLAN/Funktastatur oÄ läuft.

mfg chmee


----------



## PhoenixLoe (16. August 2007)

Ich hab mir vor kurzem ein Wacom Intuos3 A4 gekauft und bin mehr als zufrieden. Die Qualität ist einfach der Hammer, das Design ist einsame spitze und die aktive Fläche ist sogar größer als ein A4-Blatt.

Wacom ist absolut das beste, allerdings auch relativ teuer. Ich habe glatte 520€ bezahlt. Allerdings kann ich dir nur raten: Wenn du es lediglich privat benutzt, reicht A5 allemal. Die kosten natürlich weniger.

512 Druckstufen reichen ebenfalls (ich habe 1024, die ich wohl niemals ausreizen kann). Außerdem hat jedes Tablett einen Neigungswinkel von bis zu 60° und einen max. Abstand Stift-Tablett von 6mm. Da kannst du einen ganzen Stapel Papier darunterlegen und trotzdem noch zeichnen.

Soviel von meiner Seite!

Gruß
PhoenixLoe


----------



## wodi (16. August 2007)

HMMM 
Das ist echt ein Gutes teil was du da hast.
Ich hab mir mall das Wacom Pen Tablet, angeschaut.
Was meint ihr dazu ist das OK. Wegen der empfindlichkeit halt auch und so weiter.
Weil ich kann keine Bewertungen oder berichte darüber finden.


----------

